# Porche's Huge Problem With Undescended Testicles



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our precious little Porche was dumped, for the second time, at the same shelter his original owners left him 3-years-ago.

He was soon adopted, the family was told he was neutered. Well this growth starts appearing, and is now out of control. This second family took him back to the shelter, said they couldn't afford to deal with this problem, and left him there.

Stephanie contacted AMA Rescue, and took him to a vet for us, where surgery was done, no cancer found, and is now at Bron's waiting for Judy to pick him up, and either adopt, or foster.

I believe the medical term for this is Bilateral Cryptorchid. 
Check it out. It's huge. And certainly was preventable.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my! Poor thing!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*I'M SO THANKFUL THE DOCTOR FIXED ME. AM I CUTE AS A BUG, OR WHAT?*

*







*


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG - that poor baby! How do you let something get to that point?!? He is so adorable. Thank God he received surgery - I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

People can be so heartless and cruel. Treating him like a disposable object to just be dumped. Sickens me to think he could live with them for all those years and just be thrown away without them even looking around for options. He is adorable and I hope finds a forever home that will cherish him the way he should be cherished.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

So sad  He's a real cutie, too! I'm glad he's in good hands now. 

But I don't understand, is that what happens when undescended testicles are not surgically corrected...?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> So sad  He's a real cutie, too! I'm glad he's in good hands now.
> 
> But I don't understand, is that what happens when undescended testicles are not surgically corrected...?


There's a higher risk of testicular cancer. My Tommy is from the shelter, and I, also was told he was neutered. Tommy's were both undescended, as well. We had him neutered, and he's doing great.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW!! I hope they found them both. In a way, he is a lucky dog, he had the surgery he needed. Too bad the family who had him couldn't afford the vet bill. He is a cutey.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow!

He's a cute little guy!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks so calm considering everything that's happened to him. So glad he's OK.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, that poor boy!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad the problem was taken care of. But seriously don't some vets work out a payment plan???? I had a bunny that had a growth by her nose. I found it on Sunday. I had good advice take in on Monday. I did problem fixed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

He is flippin' adorable! I hope he finds a home where they will love and care for him properly!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

what a cute little guy. Glad this could be fixed. Alex had one undescended testicle but it was taken care of when he was neutered. They didn't had trouble finding it, it was close. So they did not charge me more for the neutering.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my, ouch!!! Why is it so big?? Like what happens to it, when it doesn't desend? Why does it get that large?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little guy. I'm glad he's on the mend now.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

That precious little boy! I pray that he was not in alot of pain pre and post operative his sugury! He is adorable. Debbie, the more I read your posts the more I am convinced that you are a true Angel here on earth. Hugs to you. I cant imagine owning 7 maltese. It must be a blast at your home! 
Vicki


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what a precious little guy...his face is to DIE FOR CUTE! He looks like such a lover. :wub:

Thank goodness he got rescued by the proper person so he could get the medical treatment he needed, and now he will be placed in a loving forever home. I'm so glad he's doing great now.


----------

